# 30 gallon cichlid tank



## leopartner123

Just recently moved and setting up my tank again. I wanted to have cichlids in my 30 gallon tank again, but wasnt sure how many I should put. I was thinking 4-5. Also any ideas on rocks/plants? Currently have white gravel and some rocks from my last tank set up. Any ideas or suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Rick_Lindsey

It all depends on what species you choose. What are the dimensions on your 30? In a 29 (30"x12" footprint) you could do 2 species of tanganyikan cichlids (one small rockdweller and one shelldweller).

I'm not into Lake Malawi, but you could probably pick one of the smaller mbuna species and have a handful (I'd look into saulosi, since the sexual dimorphism gives you both yellow and blue fish with the single species).

A 36"x12" footprint might open up options a touch, or just make sucess more likely when mixing species.

If you have an idea of which species (or even which lake) you like, we can give better stocking numbers.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist, who would get all juveniles : a handful of one of the smaller Julidichromis species and let them pair up (then remove all but the pair), and either a handful of N. Multifasciatus (which will form a colony, and there is a reasonable chance that all the fish can stay) or L.Ocellatus (and extra Ocellatus would likely need to be removed once a pair or trio forms))


----------



## smellsfishy1

What are the dimensions? LxWxH.


----------



## leopartner123

I'll measure it tonight when i get home from work. I was wanting Electric yellow and elongated mbuna cichalds but they african and aggresive so didnt know how many i could put in a 30 gallon. I been getting mixed answers from different store employees. Could I fit 5 if I had enough hiding places? Also is it true that Over crowding or adding tinfoil barbs will make them not as aggressive with the urge to kill. :-/


----------



## Rick_Lindsey

With mbuna, crowding is often employed as a way to reduce aggression (or at least spread it out so no one fish gets picked on too much). It sounds like they were suggesting adding tinfoil barbs as "target fish" (again to spread out aggression), which may work for some africans.

I believe that Electric yellows are actually on the mellow side, as mbuna go, and a pretty fish to boot. I'm not sure what their max size is (6"?) but there's a big difference in how many juvenile african cichlids you could keep in a 30 gallon tank and how many 6" mbuna you could keep .

I would NOT suggest overcrowding as a way of minimizing aggression with tanganyikan cichlids.

Given that you seem to be leaning malawi, I'll leave the stocking number suggestions to someone else, and simply wish you good luck with your latest endeavor! African cichlids can be very rewarding.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist, who gives one last lake Tanganyika shout out, and settles down to see what other advice rolls in)


----------



## leopartner123

The tank is 12" (wide) x 18" (tall) x 30" (long). As far as hiding places, i will be putting alot of rocks maybe some driftwood and a few plants. Id add more plants but my last cichlad tank they dug them out opcorn:


----------



## salukicichlids

I have a 29 with a 2 6" guys and a pictus and all seems to be well.


----------



## Morcs

a single tinfoil barb would outgrow a 29.....


----------



## Sean117Ply

I have the same predicament :fish:

I have my 30g set up and running, fully cycled and no clue what I want in there :-? :roll:

I don't want to go down the African cichlid route again because of the aggression and because my tap water is 6.0 PH and very soft. Some would suggest discus but I already have a discus tank and I don't want another...

I was thinking some other central or South American cichlid but most will outgrow a 30g and I will not upgrade to a bigger tank. Maybe jewel cichlids or a pair of convicts, I can't decide :?

I may even make it a gourami tank or something along that line.

Lifes full of tough decisions opcorn:


----------



## leopartner123

Think im going to go with like 2 yellows and 2 blue mbuna and maybe a cat/PC for the "clean up Crew" Going to have lots of hiding places so hopefully not a problem. Guess i could always add more after i see how it goes.


----------



## fox

I have a thirty gal up and running for about a year now. It is 36" long and I have a few distractions in there consisting of some driftwood and slate caves, some plastic and live plants and some fake rocks that I made shelters out of for when the tank goes all out war. I have 1 Orange and 1 Blue Zebra, a Crabro, a Kenyi, an auratus, two Yellow Labs and one of their fry that has survived that is about 1-1/2" now. The labs get picked on and usually hide so mebbe they should not be with this selection but it works. The head count is 8 at present. The fry do not last more than a month but that is nature. I have only lost one adult fish, a johanni, and that was due to the female auratus being dominant. I am about to put them and a dozen other hap/ mbuna from another tank I have into 220 gal but I like the dimension and footprint of this tank and might keep it set up for a breeding pair.

Its a lot of work with 8 fish as about every two or three weeks I need to rearrange the tank to confuse them. I do weekly 50% water changes and the nitrates never go above 20 ppm. I should prolly do bi-weekly 25% but I have too many tanks to take care of and the occupants seem to not mind and actually nip at my fingers and python.


----------



## Morcs

Sean117Ply said:


> I have the same predicament :fish:
> 
> I have my 30g set up and running, fully cycled and no clue what I want in there :-? :roll:
> 
> I don't want to go down the African cichlid route again because of the aggression and because my tap water is 6.0 PH and very soft. Some would suggest discus but I already have a discus tank and I don't want another...
> 
> I was thinking some other central or South American cichlid but most will outgrow a 30g and I will not upgrade to a bigger tank. Maybe jewel cichlids or a pair of convicts, I can't decide :?
> 
> I may even make it a gourami tank or something along that line.
> 
> Lifes full of tough decisions opcorn:


Keyholes are a great addition. Just dont keep them with real aggressors like jewels and convicts.
A pair of keyholes, a pair of rams and a pair of apistos might be nice in a 30?


----------



## Sean117Ply

Morcs said:


> Keyholes are a great addition. Just dont keep them with real aggressors like jewels and convicts.
> A pair of keyholes, a pair of rams and a pair of apistos might be nice in a 30?


Oh yes I didn't think of keyholes! great fish, for some reason though I haven't seen them for ages I may have to order them if I go with the keyholes.

I was even thinking just before that a pair of angeles would be nice, I want to see them spawn and take care of their young. Every time a fish has spawned in one of my tanks they're all gone by day two. One time a BN pleco of mine disappeared for a month the next thing I know there's tiny little plecos all over the place (all eaten of course)

So either...

-pair of angels

-pair of keyholes

-pair of convicts

-or a pair of apistos

I want to go mono-species


----------



## xTmDarren

Sean117Ply said:


> Morcs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keyholes are a great addition. Just dont keep them with real aggressors like jewels and convicts.
> A pair of keyholes, a pair of rams and a pair of apistos might be nice in a 30?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes I didn't think of keyholes! great fish, for some reason though I haven't seen them for ages I may have to order them if I go with the keyholes.
> 
> I was even thinking just before that a pair of angeles would be nice, I want to see them spawn and take care of their young. Every time a fish has spawned in one of my tanks they're all gone by day two. One time a BN pleco of mine disappeared for a month the next thing I know there's tiny little plecos all over the place (all eaten of course)
> 
> So either...
> 
> -pair of angels
> 
> -pair of keyholes
> 
> -pair of convicts
> 
> -or a pair of apistos
> 
> I want to go mono-species
Click to expand...

what about bolivian rams? they're really fun to watch...
you could also throw in a group of nice tetras


----------



## mncherie1

Since your water is so soft you could go with a pair of angels (I have 4 in my 29 gal for now) and some German blue rams. The angles would dwell in the top half and the Germans the bottom. I beleive you might even be able to push a shoal of rummynose tetras, or red eyed. It works in my tank, but I change 25% twice a week.


----------



## Sean117Ply

Well guess what they had at the LFS today, keyholes lol

I've narrowed it down to Rams or Keyholes... Would these fish cohabitate?

I do like the rummy nose but they are so expensive $8AU each and I would want at least 8-10 of them...


----------



## leopartner123

Do you think Rams and angels are compatible with a pair of shell cichlads?


----------



## mncherie1

No, shellies need very high Ph, angles and Rams need very low. Throw a shoal of bigger tetras in with them, that'll be pretty. I like flame tetras, they color up nicely once you have them in good water. :thumb:


----------



## hollyfish2000

I personally wouldn't do mbuna (even labs) in a 30 gallon unless you have plans to upgrade sooner rather than later.

But it's a very good size for dwarf South American -- which also opens up the whole planted tank thing.

A trio of apistos or the above mentioned keyholes or blue or Bolivian rams are all good suggestions. Laetacara, if available in your area, would also be nice.

Some sort of small, pretty tetra would go well, along with cories and a BN pleco.

The other suggestion of "shellies" is a good one. I've not tried them, but maybe someday.


----------



## leopartner123

Well the reason why i said mbunas and not tetras or another community fish is bc i wanted something with alot of color and fun to watch. *** done community, semi-aggresive, brackish, and cichlid tanks and my favoret was probably the malawi. Shellys look cute, but they are sooo small and wanted something with more color. I've been doing surfing the net/forums and window shoping the fish stores the past 2 weeks while my tank is cycling. I just cant decide :'(


----------



## mncherie1

I would go with the flame tetras, also call von rios. Mine are a true eyecatcher (orange fading almost to a red) and all over the tank, I think you will be pleased with a angel, ram, von rio mix.
In addition.....they are very cheap :wink:


----------

